# Rutenhalter Selbstbauten fürs Bellyboot



## HD4ever (3. November 2014)

Moin ! 
können die Fachmänner mal bitte zeigen / beschreiben wie sie sich schöne Rutenhalter ans Bellyboot gebaut haben ? 
Bei mir war beim Kauf ein "Luxus"-RH mit dabei, der so als Ablage seine Funktion erfüllt - aber für ne tote Rute hat der einfach zu wenig Auflagefläche. soll für Zander und Dorsch geeignet sein 
danke schon mal


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. November 2014)

*AW: Rutenhalter Selbstbauten fürs Bellyboot*

wie waerst einfach mit alte Flossen oder einen stabilen eimer.
Koffergurte und einfach einen Scotty drauf und fertig oder ein pvc Rohr mit einer Kerbe(I reingeschnitten) wo de Rolle sitzt.


das letzte kosten nur ca. 2-3 Euor fuer die Gurte.


----------



## raku (3. November 2014)

*AW: Rutenhalter Selbstbauten fürs Bellyboot*

Freund Google .....

https://www.google.de/images?client...lt_group&ei=7YxXVJ_OK46qPK3bgLgM&ved=0CB0QsAQ


Ich werde mir diesen Halter mal basteln:

http://www.baitandcastberlin.de/eigenbauten.htm


----------



## shad (3. November 2014)

*AW: Rutenhalter Selbstbauten fürs Bellyboot*

Das ist meine Alternative. Mit einer Antirutschmatte drunter sitzen die Dinger bombenfest.#6
Gruß,
shad


----------



## stefansdl (4. November 2014)

*AW: Rutenhalter Selbstbauten fürs Bellyboot*

Hallo Shad...

das ist ja ein futuristischer Aufbau. :m

Allerding möchte ich das Teil nicht schleppen müssen...da ich mit dem Belly maximal mobil bleiben will...kommen nur leichte Teile an Bord. Ich arbeite ausschließlich mit Koffergurten. eignen sich sehr gut zum basteln. Sowohl beim Echo als auch beim Rutenhalter. Als Rutenhalter dient ein Abflussrohr in Y-Form...so hat man einmal die Möglichkeit die Rute Senkrecht zu stellen oder im 45Grad Winkel. 

Gruß


----------



## shad (4. November 2014)

*AW: Rutenhalter Selbstbauten fürs Bellyboot*

Och, so schwer sind die Dinger gar nicht. Ich lege auch großen Wert auf Flexibilität. Was mir aber noch wichtiger war ist die Stabilität. Ich fische nur auf Dorsch mit dem bb und da muss der Rutenhalter sehr stabil sein, wenn mal ein 70er an der toten Rute anklopft. Meine Kollegen haben ähnliche Konstruktionen, mit aufgeschraubten Bootsrutenhaltern aus dem Handel.
Gruß,
   shad


----------



## Merlin (4. November 2014)

*AW: Rutenhalter Selbstbauten fürs Bellyboot*

http://www.schleppfischer.de/bilder/produkte/gross/Rhino-XTRA-Bootsrutenhalter.jpg

Ich habe das Ding ..da unter habe ich so eine Art Antirutschmatte dann 2 Gummis dran und fertig


----------



## Bellyboater (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rutenhalter Selbstbauten fürs Bellyboot*

Ich hab mir fürn 10er nen Bootsrutenhalter besorgt und ein passendes Edelstahlrohr mit nem Spanngurt versehen.


----------



## stefansdl (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rutenhalter Selbstbauten fürs Bellyboot*

Ja perfekt...ich habe es ähnlich gemacht...nur ohne Rutenhalter und mit einem PVC Abflussrohr und Y-Stück...


----------

